# Is going from 20mg to 30mg Prozac...will I experience a lot of side effects?



## Taylor1977 (Apr 24, 2010)

I upped my meds today (well my psych did) from 20 to 30 mg of prozac a day...has anyone done this? Will I feel the difference right away? Has it given anyone major side effects by upping it by 10mg? Good? Bad? 
Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

With Paxil, I felt it right away. I remember having an episode of moderate anxiety around October. I increased from 20mg to 30mg and again from 30mg to 40mg. I remember sleeping a lot the first day.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought fluoxetine (prozac) only came in a 20mg capsule? As far as side effects go what, if any are you experiencing already? They depend greatly on the subject but commons include weight gain, loss of libido, feeling diconnected from reality, sedation etc.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I thought fluoxetine (prozac) only came in a 20mg capsule? As far as side effects go what, if any are you experiencing already? They depend greatly on the subject but commons include weight gain, loss of libido, feeling diconnected from reality, sedation etc.


I was put on prozac three years ago, Probably the doctor prescribed the prozac as a 20 mg and 10 mg, atleast thats what happend to me. As far as side-effects mine included weight gain, and I had a loss of libido too. And it usually take a little while to kick in... like i'd say about 1-2 weeks or more. But if you dont experience any side effects that you notice, on 20 mg I don't think upping it to 10 mg, will give you that much of side-effects.


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

When I was bumped up to 40mg of fluoxetine from 20mg, I definately noticed it. My sleeping patterns went haywire for a while, and they still do now and again. Also I seemed to gain quite a bit of weight.

The effects will also be a lot different depending on the person, too. Some people may have strong side effects that severely impact their life, and some people might not even notice a change.


----------

